# This is Ginny.



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

She is 11 weeks old today and is the most amazing dog I've ever met. And the most beautiful.
I took for granted the entire "Velcro dog" thing before we got her, but I get it now.
The first picture is of her after two hours of playing/helping me rake.

We don't sleep at night, I worry myself sick about her when we're away, she screams when she doesn't get what she wants, she's stubborn, she doesn't listen all the time, she likes to nip at me....

She's my best friend. I love her to death.
Just had to share.

P.S. Hi! I'm new to the forum. All of you have been incredibly helpful thus far. I'm Kayla.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Luckily the nipping will stop! That was the worst with our first boy. Now our second puppy saves all of his nipping for his older brother!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congrats on the new addition to your family.

.......and welcome to the forum


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there Ginny, welcome aboard the forum, Darcy say's hello... ;D


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Kayla and hi Ginny 

Welcome to the forum. You life will never be the same again ;D


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

One more of my tired baby after a full day of playing in the yard.


----------

